# Cutting fat but keeping size



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys just looking to build knowledge , 

I have a bad habit of 1 loosing gains and 2 loosing to much weight to fast, i guess im just impatient , 

My last bulk i ended up consuming 5,cals a day and was sitting at 14 stone , i then started a cut but droped calories to fats and ended up loosing like 14 lbs in like 4 or 5 weeks and ended up on 2,000 cals 

What do you guys do to shred just a coupler percent of fat without really cutting down and staying big.


----------



## snake (Jul 25, 2016)

First off, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Best advice it to not fatten up in the first place. There's nothing wrong with carrying around a little winter layer but try to  stay within 5% of where you like to be. 

You sure you were taking in 5,000 cal a day? That's a lot for a guy at 195 lbs. Then you dropped to 2k a day, way to little. Best thing to do it keep it steady as you go. Find out what works for you and hold the ship steady. You're gains will be solid and your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2016)

if your on test you wont lose any muscle while cutting


----------



## snake (Jul 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> if your on test you wont lose any muscle while cutting



I differ on that one Brother Bundy. Maybe not, if the cut is from 17% to 13% but if you're already at 12, it may cost you. You absolutely need to keep your proteins up at that point. Don't adjust your protein as you drop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2016)

snake said:


> I differ on that one Brother Bundy. Maybe not, if the cut is from 17% to 13% but if you're already at 12, it may cost you. You absolutely need to keep your proteins up at that point. Don't adjust your protein as you drop.



ive been doing it since april 20..I was 230 and for me that super fat..I made my diet for the first month keto style with 250mg of test..Then made my diet more for recomps with 500mg test..The results have been great for me.Im 217 and put on some muscle.I wanna get to around 205 and ripped then bulk up


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 25, 2016)

snake said:


> First off, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Best advice it to not fatten up in the first place. There's nothing wrong with carrying around a little winter layer but try to  stay within 5% of where you like to be.
> 
> You sure you were taking in 5,000 cal a day? That's a lot for a guy at 195 lbs. Then you dropped to 2k a day, way to little. Best thing to do it keep it steady as you go. Find out what works for you and hold the ship steady. You're gains will be solid and your body will thank you for it.



Yea i was diffidently on 5,000 and plus and that was at a decent macro ratio not dirty, it was so hard i was drinking oat shakes to get my carbs up and cereal bars everytime i was in car. The whole time i was on 5,000 and more i never felt hungry once i basically eat because i it was the plan  , im a total serial dieter i never take my time i always want to rush the weight up and then when i want cut i try and rush it all back off agian ,,, ive got a away with it before but the last time i cut i lost so much muscle and was so unhappy with what i done felt like i ruined all the hard work of eating and lifting heavy ,, but im happy thats happend that will teach me for trying to gain and loose without being patient , im currently at 3,000 and my plan is to get back upto 5,000 but i want to that over a much longer period like 4-6 months depending how my fat gain is and how quick the scale climbs back up


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2016)

If you require 5k to gain no way is 2k required to cut.  Stop cutting so hard. Really that's the only advice I got for you. Look for 1 pound per week.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2016)

I have my doubts and really have to question when someone who weighs 200 lbs say they eat 5000 cals a day.  I weigh 245 lbs and I don't eat 5000 cals a day. Sorry but it doesn't add up. Are yu actually counting and monitoring cals?


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 25, 2016)

I've worked with some real hard gainers and never had to go above 4k cals with them. I usually found their protein was low and fat too high when they "bulked" so they gained a lot of junk weight. My personal advice is to stop bulking and cutting and start recomping instead. Stay the same weight and get leaner...basically you want to find the sweet spot on cals and macros where you can trim some fat while building a little muscle. Then if you want to gain you can bump the cals (preferably carbs first) about 500, and if you want to cut you can drop the cals(again preferably carbs) around 500. Stop yo-yoing, learn your body and how to adjust your cals properly. You're probably wrecking the shit out of your metabolism doing what you're doing.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 25, 2016)

TheHercWithAMouth said:


> I've worked with some real hard gainers and never had to go above 4k cals with them. I usually found their protein was low and fat too high when they "bulked" so they gained a lot of junk weight. My personal advice is to stop bulking and cutting and start recomping instead. Stay the same weight and get leaner...basically you want to find the sweet spot on cals and macros where you can trim some fat while building a little muscle. Then if you want to gain you can bump the cals (preferably carbs first) about 500, and if you want to cut you can drop the cals(again preferably carbs) around 500. Stop yo-yoing, learn your body and how to adjust your cals properly. You're probably wrecking the shit out of your metabolism doing what you're doing.



I have no reason to lie , im pretty sure ill have a copy of the diet plan i wrote out when i was at that stage , like i said before i done it impatiently and increased calories to much to fast , i probably could kept gaining at 4,000 . But i didnt give it time , im not saying i need 5,000 cals to gain i was consuming that much


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 26, 2016)

I didn't accuse you of lying...just of exactly what you admit to: increasing calories too much unnecessarily. The problem I see a lot with people in bodybuilding is the "more is better" philosophy. More food, more cardio, more training, more drugs...more more more until you can't figure out what's even working. More is not better, better is better. Start learning your body and how it responds to smaller calories increases, different macro ratios. Maybe you're a high carb guy, maybe you do better with lower carbs and more fats. You don't know until you have some data to work with. Just pushing as much food as possible is fine for a powerlifter or someone just starting out but if you really want to maximize muscle and minimize fat it's gonna take a bit more research and experimentation.


----------

